# Servlet Bild Rückgabe



## ARadauer (29. Jan 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Servlet, das ein Bild aus einer DB lädt und so zurück gibt:


```
JPEGImageEncoder encoder = JPEGCodec.createJPEGEncoder(response.getOutputStream());
encoder.encode(ImageIO.read(new ByteArrayInputStream(dok.getSmallData())));
```

funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich kann das Bild als src eines img tags angeben und das Bild wird brav angezeigt.


Unter bestimmten Umständen, möchte ich, dass jedoch kein Bild sondern der Pfad eines Bildes zurück gegeben wird und diese Bild soll dann angezeigt werden.
Kann wie kann ich das realisieren?



```
response.setContentType("text/html");
java.io.PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
out.println("/jsp/images/"+icon);						
out.close();
```
das funktioniert nicht.

Ist es überhaupt möglich?


----------



## The_S (30. Jan 2008)

In deinen Image-Tag gibst du ja vermutlich an, dass die src das Servlet ist!? Also muss das Servlet auch zwangsläufig ein Bild "zurück geben". Was spricht dagegen in diesem speziellen Fall das Bild einfach in das Servlet zu laden und dann zurück zu geben?


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jan 2008)

einfach das File laden.... mhnnn
stimmt gute Idee!


----------

